# maxima problem



## jaymax (Apr 30, 2011)

hi. I hav a 2000 maxima mt 5speed. When i got the car, the engine was in bad condition and needed to be replaced. So i found an engine locally and swapped the engine.I have serviced the car about a month and a half ago. The problem im having with my maxima is that when accelerating, it produces a loud rattling sound(like a diesel truck). ive driven another mt maxima and notced that the speed in my maxima is nowhere near the others. after looking under my hood i noticed that power steering pulley is wobbling very bad. So could it be possible that if i replace the power steering pump and pulley, it would resolve both these problems?


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

im not a mechanic but i don't think power steering is related to speed in the engine. thats probably where the rattle comes from tho.


----------

